# what happend



## jib (Mar 15, 2014)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

they swam away Nemo.....


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Head for this address and you will find them

P. Sherman
42 Wallaby Way
Sydney


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Head for this address and you will find them
> 
> P. Sherman
> 42 Wallaby Way
> Sydney


Excellent reference Wayne


----------



## robertwho (Mar 27, 2013)

jib said:


> Where did everyone go?


The site admin sold the forum to a company without consulting the moderators. The moderators started another forum


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't care, I'm off....


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

seems sterile, the thread's arn't moving at all , why is this

How will I ever learn the ropes now on my Dragon kayak ?


----------

